

Ask HN: How do you think and play? - gry

After years of building web sites and web applications, I feel like producing less code and more people-friendly code. The git'r done (no pun) practice I've had for years feels less correct. Plus, it hurts.<p>I find myself thinking, sketching and dreaming more. I know many of you are in this phase, or more enlightened. Please describe how you play.
======
mahmud
1) Get yourself in trouble by opening up to good friends about your ideas and
dreams.

2) See them get on your case and nag you to death until you implement and
carry out said ideas and dreams.

If it wasn't for others, I would have "gotten off" on short emails or perhaps
the occasional prototype code for my own amusement. It's them who demand more
from me: "Dude, can you make us that thing we talked about?", etc. Even my
current startup, the life line comes from a good friend of mine who is bugging
me for a license after he saw a 4 page prototype. Friends, specially those in
procurement/acquisition/hiring positions will demand you polish your
prototypes, write documentation, launch a site and do everything they need to
cover their ass before their superiors. Before you know it you have a little
something something going on.

